
Intertwingled: The Work and Influence of Ted Nelson – Starts at 9:30AM PDT - kristopolous
http://chapman.edu/events/intertwingled/index.aspx
======
gum_ina_package
If it's not already going to be recorded, can someone here do that? I'll be in
class when it's going on and won't be able to watch it. :(

~~~
kristopolous
It will be available for a while.

------
Joeboy
I don't know if I necessarily approve of this, or entirely trust its accuracy,
but this 1995 hatchet job on Ted Nelson is a great read:
[http://archive.wired.com/wired/archive/3.06/xanadu.html](http://archive.wired.com/wired/archive/3.06/xanadu.html)

~~~
e12e
That is a very sad article indeed. I believe Ted Nelson's work is hampered a
lot by the fact that none(?) of his texts are available as ebooks/reprints --
which mean they're far to difficult to get ones hands on in order to read the
original.

The insights Nelson brings to the idea of hypertext (besides coming up with
the term in the first place) are somewhat more significant than for instance
Fielding's contributions in his REST paper (partly because Nelson was so far
ahead of everyone else).

~~~
DennisP
If you don't mind spending a couple hundred bucks you can pick them up used on
Amazon. If you just get one, get Literary Machines.

It just covers the basic concepts though, not all the details of "enfilade
theory" and so on. That stuff gets really complicated and I haven't found a
clear explanation anywhere. Nelson kept it secret for a long time.

This article covers the basic concepts:
[http://www.xanadu.com.au/ted/XUsurvey/xuDation.html](http://www.xanadu.com.au/ted/XUsurvey/xuDation.html)

And this briefly introduces their more complex ideas:
[http://xanadu.com/tech/](http://xanadu.com/tech/)

I just found this page, which has some Internet Archive links that go into as
much detail as I've seen:
[http://fileformats.archiveteam.org/wiki/Enfilade](http://fileformats.archiveteam.org/wiki/Enfilade)

~~~
e12e
I certainly do mind spending several hundred dollars on some second-hand
paperbacks -- when the things should just've been made available for reprint
(and as ebooks). Not to mention that it pretty much rules them out as
curriculum for any kind of course on hypermedia. That said, I do think they're
great books.

~~~
kristopolous
computer lib is now in reprint.
[http://hyperland.com/LibPage](http://hyperland.com/LibPage)

~~~
e12e
Well that's nice. Not sure I'm entirely convinced they shouldn't be able to
make it available cheaper than 100$/book (and as a pdf...) -- even just
assuming they're able to print it at reasonable quality there should be
_something_ available for making a high quality scan...

Still, great that it is available!

~~~
kristopolous
it's a different form factor: [http://www.digibarn.com/history/grand-
opening/images/amara-c...](http://www.digibarn.com/history/grand-
opening/images/amara-computerlib.jpg) ... At small volume printing, you'll
have to pay a good amount to get such a custom work done.

And Ted's is an idealist ... he would never be ok with a PDF version of the
work. Those letters are fighting words.

Also in that shot you'll get a rare rare glimpse of Steve Inness without a
hat!

------
icebraining
Only Silverlight or HLS supported :|

~~~
kristopolous
I'll ask around about getting it officially put on YouTube

------
aaronem
Link to the Open Xanadu demo:

[http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/126637177/Phase_1_no_nav_...](http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/126637177/Phase_1_no_nav_for_Ted/Xanaburger.html)

Doesn't work for me due to Javascript errors, but I figured I'd post it all
the same.

~~~
kristopolous
this was just out today. done by nicholas levin.

~~~
aaronem
You wouldn't happen to have a link to a working version, by any chance? I'd
like to play with it, and I'm not soon going to have the time to sort out
what's wrong with the version I linked.

~~~
kristopolous
nothing on the mailing list yet. If I don't see anything by Monday, I'll ask
him.

------
DennisP
Streaming video doesn't seem to be working. I'm on Windows 7, tried with
Chrome and IE. I clicked the link for the presentation that should be running
now but it just says "waiting for presentation to begin."

~~~
kristopolous
Someone got it working on a Mac.

------
bachback
this is a Ted Nelon tribute event. so the title should name him first!

some lectures of his here
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdnGPQaICjk](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdnGPQaICjk)

------
DennisP
Some other big names at the conference too...Alan Kay, Jaron Lanier...if I'd
known about this one in advance I'd have been tempted to take the day off
work!

~~~
kristopolous
Woz is here too. It's pretty epic for a room of 45 people

~~~
DennisP
Wow. Ok I would have gone in person.

------
merryandrew
Is anyone seeing the live broadcast? I am not, as of 9:44

~~~
kristopolous
It started about 945 ... But I'm in the back of the room.

~~~
merryandrew
Thanks. Still waiting for the live broadcast online at 9:50

~~~
kristopolous
:( I'll ask around when I get a chance. I _thought_ it was a stream but it
doesn't explicitly claim so.

~~~
merryandrew
Got it streaming on the Mac now. Was not working on Win8, laughably.

~~~
kristopolous
Live? Chapman guy is in front of me now and says it will be live later

~~~
aaronem
It appears to be either live or live-ish. (On the other hand, according to the
schedule, Jaron Lanier should've been the first speaker, and he doesn't appear
to have been from the perspective of the stream. Did he speak and it wasn't
broadcast, or what?)

~~~
kristopolous
I see him two rows ahead but unless I'm missing something he didn't speak yet.
It was the chancellor, Wendy Hall, and now Christine Borgman

------
bachback
how sad that this doesn't even the front page of HN. he's the inventor of
hypertext.

I recently wrote to Mr. Nelson and he is still working on his grand dream.

